# Carving Question Green or Dry



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

I am going to be making wall hanging sculpture (first time trying this). The piece of wood I am using is green. Should I carve the rough shape and let it dry (similar to a wood turner) or can I carver it to finish.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think you have it right. The only green carvings I've done have been rustic and I wasn't too worried about checking. Some blocks were already checked. I'm keen to see to see your finished piece.


----------



## TryAgain (Oct 14, 2009)

REF: " Should I carve the rough shape and let it dry (similar to a wood turner) or can I carver it to finish."

Give the rough cutout a couple of months to 'season'. Checking generally occurs on the ends (endgrain checking) due to uneven moisture evaporation and internal wood stress relaxation when the wood is cut. Might want to put each end in a paper shopping bag with some sawdust or wood shavings to control (slow down) moisture escape from the ends. The end wrap with paper bags let the wood breathe while slowing moisture evaporation and lessening likelihood of end grain cracking.

If you intend to do more carving projects, cut up some more carving blocks to 'season' before you are ready to launch into carving another project then you won't have to take a couple of month break inbetween starting and finishing a carving. I have a stash of carving blocks and lathe blocks that have been seasoning for years and the ends have checked … I'll cut off and discard the couple of inches of checks before beginning the carving/lathe projects.

Tom


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Tom's got it… I usually cut to rough shape and let dry.. depending on the wood species is how much I leave around the thing I want to cut. I often leave my cut off to season for years before I go at them, but then I am a wood hoarder.. so…


----------

